# Tito wants Fedor



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

> One time UFC poster boy Tito Ortiz hasn't fought in more than a year. And it's been nearly three years since he last won a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9087&zoneid=13


Thoughts?


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Tito is an attention-whore, he does it to hype fights and bring in money. He's over the hill, washed up, and wants one last big paycheck, so he's trying to use Fedor to get it.

I think that at this point, Tito is becoming what Ken Shamrock became.... a punching bag that will let anyone beat them up for a paycheck.


----------



## Two-Three (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, I think Tito might have completely lost his mind. Eventhough this will most likely never happen, this could be worse than the tim sylvia fight.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Tito wants a lot of shit....oh, he wants Fedor? Oh, that gives him more publicity? You gotta hand it to the dude, he's not stupid, but everyone knows that Fedor would wreck him....wait he's a wrestler that takes people down....Fedor has never fought anyone like that! Bahahah, Tito PLEASEEEE go away!! PLEASSEEE! Not even for my sake, it's just embarassing at this point.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Tito is in for a big surprise when he loses his warm-up fight.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Fedor via Fedorism.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

No he doesn't.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

daitrong said:


> Tito is in for a big surprise when he loses his warm-up fight.


Lol true oh so true. All these post sum up exactly how I felt when I read this article...I was like "WTF!? Is he out of his friggin mind!?!"


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW....4 fights within 9-10 months with one warmup, assuming he's expecting 2 top tier fights, then a fight with Fedor? I think he missed his calling as a comedian. :sarcastic12:

Would Strikeforce, Showtime, AND CBS really gain enough off of Tito alone to make it worth trying to beat out the UFC's offer? I mean if it would take 3 entities to make a better offer than the UFC, wouldn't it just be wise to go to the UFC and fight top 205'ers? OR wait, he doesn't really want the top guys in the division does he? :confused02: Tito alone doesn't bring in the cash. He needs another TOP name to make the money. With the exception of Ken, it took someone else to bring in the viewers. I'm interested to see how it all unfolds. I'd like to hear the real stories though, not just the lopsided Tito versions.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This fight makes a lot of sense for stikeforce. Tito has brings in a shit load more fans the Fedor. Fedor has about a two percent chance of losing so this will also help raise Fedors stock when it comes to having a fan base. The powers that be would be smart to give tito one warm up fight and then Fedor. They should keep him away from babalu. That is one fight i dont see tito winning no matter where it goes and it will lower the value or an ortiz/fedor fight in the future. Tito has two to three times the drawing power of anyone outside of the UFC right now, he is worth a lot to any organization regrardless of how far he may have fallen when it comes to his actual skill. Tito would have been worth big money to affliction, he actually has the fan base to back up a large contract unlike fedor, arlovski or sylvia when it comes to fighting in the U.S.


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

Thoughts? My first thought is that this is one of the most poorly written MMA Weekly articles I've read recently.

ROCKBASS03: In short, yes, it would make sense for Strikeforce to sign Tito. Despite the public feud Tito and Dana have had over the past couple of years, the UFC understands his drawing power and is still interested in him.

The very fact he's been out of action so long and elicits such strong reactions shows why Strikeforce needs to sign him. He may not be top 10 any more, but his drawing power is obviously very much alive.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

this is pure hype to make casual fans believe that he is on a road to Fedor...when we all know he's busted as an explosive fighter and is past his prime. He might be able to grind out fights against wannabees and never-wases (sp?) but it'll be the Jens Pulver bs all over again. 

Tito will be matched with guys who look exciting via marketing or other subpar fighters. I don't have a lot of faith in guys past 34 in MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*In the Future*

IF this fight were ever to happen it would take place down the road! Tito needs to get his warm-up fight in, fight for the title and take a few fights after that before he can worry about a fight with Fedor! In short, this would take place when both men are in their mid-late 30s!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

If Fedor beats Barnett and doesnt end up in the UFC, Tito will be his next fight. This fight would be the biggest one outside of the UFC in recent history and would make twice the money that any other fight Strikforce or Affliction could put together at this time. Im calling it right now. Tito is still a pretty big name.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Catchweight*

Regardless of whether it happens or not, Tito said he would want to fight at a catchweight! That would mean that he and Fedor would have to agree upon a weight at which Fedor could loose all the fat and a safe amount of water weight! If it happened it would probably happen at 210 or 215 cause I don't think Fedor could loose too much more!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is absolutly the worst fight Tito could ever ask for.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> If Fedor beats Barnett and doesnt end up in the UFC, Tito will be his next fight. This fight would be the biggest one outside of the UFC in recent history and would make twice the money that any other fight Strikforce or Affliction could put together at this time. Im calling it right now. Tito is still a pretty big name.


Yeah he is but I cant understand why


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Big Name*

There is just something about Tito that makes the guy a big name draw! It's kinda like Kimbo Slice, he's not a great fighter but he draws people anyways. For Ortiz is partially has to do with his stint on the Apprentice, but regardless he is one of the bigger name guys in the sport and because of that he will always draw in big crowds!


----------



## Randomus (Apr 30, 2009)

To be fair, Tito at least had his time where he was the top dog in the UFC.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Gotta give props to Tito. At least he's not ducking anybody.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

hahahah


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Tim Sylvia has to look forward to this fight as I think Fedor would finish Tito even more quickly.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

> Tito wants Fedor


LOL

Tito is just bitter that he was over the hill just as MMA was becoming mainstream. He wants to tell everybody that he was great and the reason he isnt that great anymore is b/c he had injuries. Have any of you noticed how he uses any interview or commentator gig ( affliction anyone `? ) to promote himself and turning any subject over to how great he is.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

When you can no longer promote yourself in the cage you have to do it outside the cage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tito's Time*

Tito has some time ahead of him, he just isn't the fighter he used to be! He's kinda like Hughes but he wants to continue because he doesn't want to settle for one championship reign! Hughes had two and is undoubtebly the best welterweight of all time regardless of how he is now!


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I think Hughes was 'the best welterweight of his time' than 'the best welterweight of all time'. He was definitely a dominant champion and a feared welterweight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Correction*

Ok, the best welterweight of his time! But if you think of it he could stay in the game if he wants to! He's fought outside the UFC before though not in a long time! Granted Dana hasn't been as adament about his retiring as he has about Liddell, but he has been hinting none the less! I'm sure if Hughes went to Strikeforce he would get an automatic fight with Shields for the first welterweight title and even though the odds would be against Hughes it would be an exciting match none the less!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Titos damn good at keeping his name around. Hes a great self promoter. I think he will take Fedor down and land in his guard and GnP the crap out of Fedor! Why not he did it to Ken Shamrock, and he was and is the most dangerous man alive!lmao Titoraise01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Shamrock at the time*

Well remember that Shamrock was an old man at the time! Fedor is past his physical prime but he is far from being no longer able to fight! The guy is still going strong not to mention Tito is a lightheavyweight!


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

hahahaha, I womder if Tito thought what the reaction on all the forums around the world would say.

I wanna see tito vs Fedor right now! So Tito gets beat so bad he cant compete ever again, and goes out looking like the scrub he is


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

One thing that I can say for Tito, he would come with a much better gameplan to fight Fedor then Arlovski or Sylvia did. Tito is probably very similar in strength to Fedor and has as good of takedowns and ground-N-pound as anyone that Fedor has ever fought. Im trying to convince myself that something about this fight would be competitive because im positive that its going to happen if Fedor beast Barnett. I can almost see the prefight hype video now...Fedor Emelianenko, destroyer of former UFC champions!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*VS Fedor*

No doubt a match against Fedor would humble him a bit!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

*Impossible!*



kantowrestler said:


> No doubt a match against Fedor would humble him a bit!


There is nothing in this world that could humble Ortiz. Sorry, it is just not possible. :confused02:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> There is nothing in this world that could humble Ortiz. Sorry, it is just not possible. :confused02:


Thats what Chuck lidell said! So true


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Well remember that Shamrock was an old man at the time! Fedor is past his physical prime but he is far from being no longer able to fight! The guy is still going strong not to mention Tito is a lightheavyweight!


That was a joke! Cmon.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ortiz's Humility*

He may not be a humble guy but he is a somewhat nice guy though!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

*Maybe*

Hmm...I dunno. Never met him so I couldn't say really. He doesn't seem like that nice of a guy though really.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*From what I've seen*

I'm just saying that as far as I can tell from every single TV appearance that he is a relatively nice guy! Maybe that's just him putting on a show maybe not, but from what I've seen thus far!


----------



## RobertPaulson (Jul 15, 2009)

Tito/Fedor is about the biggest fight that could be made outside of the UFC. After Fedor beats Barnett and Tito beats up Frank Shamrock when they have their rematch I could see Strikeforce and M-1 Co-promoting an event on PPV next year.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ortiz VS F Shamrock 2*

Maybe it would be a good warm-up match for Ortiz to fight Shamrock before he fights Sobral for the title!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Man fedor would make tito his bitch. Id still watch that ass whoopin.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Food*

He wouldn't make him his bitch, he would make him his dinner!


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

Tito wants a lot of things and Tito isn't sure what is always best for Tito, he just wants what gets Tito headlines to keep Tito relevant

Hulk smashes

Tito wants


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tito's promoting*

He does needs to develope himself as a promoter! If he could promote other fighters as much as he promotes himself he would be a good business man!


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Tito should fight Brett Rogers...his style may beat Rogers?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tito Raped*

Are you kidding? Rogers would Massacre Tito!


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Not as badly as Fedor would, we know Fedor can punch and wrestle...not sure about BR?

:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rogers*

Yeah we haven't seen his ground game at all!


----------

